# New to this board...New '04 should be here next month!



## mrtm2008 (Oct 24, 2003)

Just joined this board.

I have a '04 Carbon Black/Imola Red Cab on order should be here next month (on the boat as we speak).

Options:

SMG
18"s
Nav.
H/K
Lumbar
Hardtop


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

:clap:


----------



## Douge (Oct 22, 2003)

Congrats, who ordered the car for you? North Scottsdale or Chapman?


----------



## mrtm2008 (Oct 24, 2003)

Douge said:


> Congrats, who ordered the car for you? North Scottsdale or Chapman?


Actually Inskip BMW in Warwick, RI ordered the vehicle for me. I am gettinga courtesy delivery to the North Scottsdale BMW because Pensky bought Inskip last year & so they are owned by the same company.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

mrtm2004 said:


> Actually Inskip BMW in Warwick, RI ordered the vehicle for me. I am gettinga courtesy delivery to the North Scottsdale BMW because Pensky bought Inskip last year & so they are owned by the same company.


When you first posted this post, for some strange reason, I thought it was you. Now I know for sure.

You had a 2002 330i in Oxford Green, correct? I work at Inskip, so I know of you and your Courtesy Delivery. Nice car! In fact, I remember when you first got that 330i (it was a unique car-- Oxford Green, Sand Leather, and Aluminum Trim).


----------



## mrtm2008 (Oct 24, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> When you first posted this post, for some strange reason, I thought it was you. Now I know for sure.
> 
> You had a 2002 330i in Oxford Green, correct? I work at Inskip, so I know of you and your Courtesy Delivery. Nice car! In fact, I remember when you first got that 330i (it was a unique car-- Oxford Green, Sand Leather, and Aluminum Trim).


That is way cool! I was actually just into Inskip this past Thrusday to sign all the paper work & put my $$$ down on the M3. Heading back to AZ tomorrow & hopefully will see my car by the end of November.

P.S...Tori is one of the coolest & nicest guys to deal with! I wish I could keep him as my sales rep in AZ :bawling:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

mrtm2004 said:


> That is way cool! I was actually just into Inskip this past Thrusday to sign all the paper work & put my $$$ down on the M3. Heading back to AZ tomorrow & hopefully will see my car by the end of November.
> 
> P.S...Tori is one of the coolest & nicest guys to deal with! I wish I could keep him as my sales rep in AZ :bawling:


That's a nice combo you have on order, it'll be very nice! Good luck with it. Take a good look at the North Scottsdale facility when you're there-- that is what our new place is going to look like when it is done.

Torey's a good guy for sure. Maybe you can still buy your future BMWs from him? :angel:


----------



## mrtm2008 (Oct 24, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> That's a nice combo you have on order, it'll be very nice! Good luck with it. Take a good look at the North Scottsdale facility when you're there-- that is what our new place is going to look like when it is done.
> 
> Torey's a good guy for sure. Maybe you can still buy your future BMWs from him? :angel:


I will...Have to find out if the "New" facility is where I'll be picking up my car or at the old one...I'll get to do that this week.

As for continuing to use Tori...nothings ruled out, especially since we might move back east (N/S Carolina possibly) in a couple of years.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

mrtm2004 said:


> I will...Have to find out if the "New" facility is where I'll be picking up my car or at the old one...I'll get to do that this week.
> 
> As for continuing to use Tori...nothings ruled out, especially since we might move back east (N/S Carolina possibly) in a couple of years.


As far as I know, BMW of North Scottsdale has only one facility, but it is entirely new. :dunno:


----------



## mmchargue (Oct 30, 2003)

*'04 coming for me also*

THe north scottsdale BMW is the most amazing BMW center in the country, except the SPartanburg factory of course...My brother just got his '03 330 Ci from North Scottsdale...Great people and great inventory...As for me, just moved back to California, and of course I had to upgrade cars, so my '04 Alpine White on Cinnamon, SMG, Premium, 19's, H/K, Xenon, Alum... is on the boat as we speak...It gets in to the port on Nov. 11th, and delivery scheduled for Nov 16th or 17th...If I couldn't have found my exact desired config, I was actually gonna call up N. Scottsdale and ask my brother's rep to help me out... They are really that cool...Enjoy

-mike


----------



## mrtm2008 (Oct 24, 2003)

mmchargue said:


> If I couldn't have found my exact desired config, I was actually gonna call up N. Scottsdale and ask my brother's rep to help me out... They are really that cool...Enjoy
> 
> -mike


who is your brother's rep? I still need to go over there & talk to the sales Manager Rick Raio. I just hope your brother's sales rep isn't the same guy I talked to when I first went into the dealership to talk to Rick (who wasn't available at the time). His name was Rick too (can' remember his last name) & he was a prick to me. I told him I would like to talk to the sales Manager to introduce myself since they were doing the courtacy delivery for me. He was nothing short of an A-hole to me. Tory said it might have been because I didn't know I was supposed to mention that Inskip is a Penski dealership.

Anyway, I don't give a "F" that I don't dress up really nice (I walked in wearing surfing shorts & tee shirt) to impress people or that I have to dress up nicely to get respect in a BMW dealership. It's not like I drove up in a smoking peice of crap car when I got to the dealership...I was in a Grand Cherokee rental...Sorry for the rant :angel:

Think I'm gonna go there tomorrow!


----------

